# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Đèn Lan của Modem nháy liên tục

## nguyenminh170

hic, không hiểu tại sao dạo này đèn lan của modem nhà tớ nháy liên tục. vào mạng thì rất chậm. bạn nào cho tớ cách khắc phục được không? thanks!

----------


## haqn84

bạn khắc phục bằng cách rút dây mạng ra khỏi moderm và nếu còn bị trường hợp trên bạn reset lại moderm và bạn nên kiểm tra lại máy tính xem có bị nhiễm virus không nhé , và xem lại có chương trình nào trong máy chiếm dung lượng mạng cao nữa hay không .

----------


## anhlinh123

> bạn khắc phục bằng cách rút dây mạng ra khỏi moderm và nếu còn bị trường hợp trên bạn reset lại moderm và bạn nên kiểm tra lại máy tính xem có bị nhiễm virus không nhé , và xem lại có chương trình nào trong máy chiếm dung lượng mạng cao nữa hay không .


 thanks! nhưng bạn cho tớ hỏi, reset lại moderm bằng cách nào vậy?

----------


## Annhu_nguyen

> thanks! nhưng bạn cho tớ hỏi, reset lại moderm bằng cách nào vậy?


 vui lòng nhấn  nhé !
nếu vào mạng chậm thì chắc là do đường truyền rồi.bạn gọi bên dịch vụ thôi.bạn đang dùng win nào vậy ? nếu là win xp thì liên hệ với mình vì mình có cách tăng tốc mạng bằng tay rất hiệu quả.

----------


## betterlife

> vui lòng nhấn  nhé !
> nếu vào mạng chậm thì chắc là do đường truyền rồi.bạn gọi bên dịch vụ thôi.bạn đang dùng win nào vậy ? nếu là win xp thì liên hệ với mình vì mình có cách tăng tốc mạng bằng tay rất hiệu quả.


 tớ dùng win xp bạn ạ! mọi lần đèn ppp or adsl nhấp nháy thì tớ mới gọi dịch vụ, nhưng lần này là đèn lan nên hok bit thế nào? dạo này mạng cứ die liên tục thôi.

----------


## nongdanseo

> thanks! nhưng bạn cho tớ hỏi, reset lại moderm bằng cách nào vậy?


sau modem có cái nút lõm rất nhỏ (vừa cho 1 cây tăm) , chị lấy cây tăm chọt vào đó là nó reset modem:boxing:

----------


## songdonggun

ông brown dùng từ " thọt " nghe ghê quá , banhocly bạn xài mạng hãng nào vậy !

----------

